# Help! finding Clock work recovery



## sananko (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all,
I recently rooted the vzw s3, but can not seem to find a viable cwm for my S3.

Please share a link

Thanks
Shaun


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

sananko said:


> Hi all,
> I recently rooted the vzw s3, but can not seem to find a viable cwm for my S3.
> 
> Please share a link
> ...


Two ways, either download ROM manager from the play store and flash cwm thru that or you can install ez recovery from the play store and flash it thru it. I personally did it from ROM manager all you do is confirm Verizon galaxy s3 as your phone and blammo cwm is your custom recovery. Hope this helps

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

You didn't look very hard.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30687-[TUTORIAL]-How-to-root-your-VZW-Galaxy-S-III-&-More!-(ROMs/CWM/Stock)


----------



## sananko (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks all... I finally got it!


----------

